# Quattro S Line or slightly older TTS



## Xspence (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi all

New here and apologies if this has been asked to death!!

Essentially I am looking to take my second dip into the TT market after having a Mk2 2wd s tronic (which sadly had a total engine failure - expensive day!) a few years ago. Having had more reliable and frankly much duller cars for the last 3 years I am now back in a position where I can finally get a sports car again.

I want something that easily out performs my old MK2 so have been researching both a 230 ps Quattro S Line/black edition or the TTS (both s tronic). I have a budget of up to £23/24k and don't want finance etc but given my past woes want manufacturer/decent other warranty on it. My question is with that budget I can either get a 17/67 Quattro or 16/66 TTS with the spec I want.

Spec I "must" have (have seen the difficulty of retro fitting Audis so always been advised to make sure you buy the spec) is:

1. Up to 30k miles (do 15k a year and want it to last well 3-4 years ideally) 
2. Tech pack
3. Deluxe air conditioning with digital dials
4. Heated seats
5. Rear parking at least (tight driveway walls on new house!)

Fair bit of other "like to haves" as well but the above are the essentials.

I would be grateful for peoples thoughts on whether the extra performance of the TTS is worth a slightly older car? Or whether the 230 ps (which has plenty of performance of its own) is just as good and probably a little more reliable (not completely sure this is true but seen people have expensive mag ride issues and others with the super sports seats - also just the way of the world that the better performing car the more there is to go wrong!)

Many thanks for any opinions.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Xspence said:


> I would be grateful for peoples thoughts on whether the extra performance of the TTS is worth a slightly older car? Or whether the 230 ps (which has plenty of performance of its own) is just as good and probably a little more reliable (not completely sure this is true but seen people have expensive mag ride issues and others with the super sports seats - also just the way of the world that the better performing car the more there is to go wrong!)
> 
> Many thanks for any opinions.


If you don't want to remap the 230ps, get the TTS, the stock 230ps is uninspiring...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS is the entry point you want.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Should easily get a TTS in budget.

Join the Facebook group, lots of nice cars for sale on there.


----------



## Dogbower (Nov 6, 2018)

Went through this same process a year ago. 
Budget would get a TTS, but all the ones I looked at had higher mileage and just didn't feel right. 
Started looking at s line, and found one with pretty much every toy and low miles, perfect spec, even the dreaded super sport seats. Yes I paid a premium for the best s line I could find rather than an average TTS. It's a car we will keep for a good few years, before we are all driving Duracell cars. 
Do I wish I had held out for that bit of extra power? No, I am one of the strange breed that realises that the car is capable of far more than I am! Would have liked the center Rev counter display though.
My wife drives the car, she regularly gets held up by a TTS on her way to work.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Most TT drivers are women from what i can see, so your wife's not alone.
Get the best you can for the money you have. S has a better base spec, but that doesnt always mean it has a greater spec, depends what you like/want.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I would always go for more kit/equipment over engine upgrade. Unless you live in Germany and drive on the Autobahn every day I would doubt that you would benefit over extra HP while you live between lightstops and traffic.

Today was such a rush hour traffic both to work and back. I might as well had a 50hp engine. Since I was crawling 30kmh at best to my home.
Im sure the TTS is every bit as more exciting as it should be. But question is how often do you get to use it even half of its potential? Different story if its your weekend car.

Just my preference.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Absolutely and so exactly true. Why would anyone buy an Audi TT to just sit in traffic? A 5mile commute that takes half an hour? Why? A sports car that does less than 5k miles a year. What a waste of time and money. I wouldn't touch a TT that had that sort of average mileage. Cars are for driving.


----------



## Xspence (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks all. It's helpful. My commute is all Devon a roads, fairly nice country drive with little traffic (odd tractor to overtake!). It's a decent drive and leads to my 15k miles a year.

The cars I'm finding currently are exactly as said above, the s line Quattro has better miles and newer compared to tts (which of course makes sense). One of the TTS' is just down the road so might go and have a look round it although fear it could be easy to fall for.

However part of me thinks the slightly better performance (0-60 of course just over 4 secs rather than 5 secs) might not be that different in the real world day to day.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I bought a TTS 3 weeks ago that exceeds your spec within your budget, so be picky, download the brochure to see what options are on the MY2016 car and hunt for a good one.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I mean look buddy. Getting these sorts of subjective advices is a dodgy thing.
People who have tts will tell you that its the best and TT regular feels like a tractor in comparison. 
TTRS owners will tell you to go for RS when you tell them that you are planning to buy a TTS.

And regular TT owners will tell you that for daily commute you dont need that much power.

All are right and wrong at the same time due to many reasons: defending their purchases, different situations regarding their use of the car and commute (For example I live in the capital city of my town in the centre zone. Even on Sundays the road is packed with cars. Someone like you mentioned uses fun B-roads. And can justify extra hp.)

Im gonna save you some time here and say:
Dont listen to us! Go to your local dealer and try both TTS and TT. No one can describe the differences better than your own experience. 

Come back to us and ask maybe must equipment but not this )


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Most TT drivers are women...


 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

captainhero17 said:


> TTRS owners will tell you to go for RS when you tell them that you are planning to buy a TTS.
> 
> And regular TT owners will tell you that for daily commute you dont need that much power.
> 
> All are right and wrong at the same time due to many reasons...


Absolutely! It would definitely help if we knew what the use cases were. Did you want the biggest dynamics for your budget, or is it simply not worth it because it's going to be used as a rush-hour commuter? I nicely spec'd TT will still be a really nice place to be; quiet comfortable, plenty of tech to be entertained. You don't need a TTS for any of these things. But if you'd prefer to turn the radio off, get up early on a Sunday for a proper drive, then just as captainhero17 has said, test drive a FWD, a quattro, and a TTS.

I'm already finding that I use the extra power of the TTS for probably <2% of my total driving time, but it's great when I do use it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark Pred said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Most TT drivers are women...
> ...


Facts are facts, but you clearly are not able to see that and see it as a front on your masculinity. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Xspence said:


> Hi all
> 
> New here and apologies if this has been asked to death!!
> 
> ...


Hi. I bought a well spec'd 230 S Line quattro S Tronic which I find quick enough for UK roads and conditions. My previous car was an MY16 Golf R DSG which on paper is quicker but neverless the TT isn't disappointing, if it wasn't I'd spend £600 on a remap....

For me i now want more of the interior experience than out and out performance which most of the time is unusable anyway.

End of the day though buddy it's your choice,


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought a s line TT a couple of years ago but soon after began questioning myself that I should have gone for the TTS which several on here have said is the sweet spot of the range.
After 2 years of s line I took the plunge and traded in against a TTS in Porsche Viper Green . Yes road conditions preclude driving like I would like to for most of the time, but when I get the chance and floor etc it it feels night and day better than the s line IMO and don't regret changing- just wished I had done it sooner.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Saco said:


> I bought a s line TT a couple of years ago but soon after began questioning myself that I should have gone for the TTS which several on here have said is the sweet spot of the range.
> After 2 years of s line I took the plunge and traded in against a TTS in Porsche Viper Green . Yes road conditions preclude driving like I would like to for most of the time, but when I get the chance and floor etc it it feels night and day better than the s line IMO and don't regret changing- just wished I had done it sooner.


Many say the same about remapping, night and day at a fraction of the cost of changing cars, not that I've done it myself


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure it will change the performance, but it doesn't change the components or spec and puts more stress on the car.
Audi don't develop the internals for the higher output along with the associated cost for no reason.

Just like the options, simply get the performance you want from the start.
S is not simply a remap, lots of spec and mechanical differences too.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Xspence said:


> Hi all
> 
> New here and apologies if this has been asked to death!!
> 
> ...


Bit late to respond here, but I am responding because I've done exactly what you're considering. I had a TT Mk2 Sport, S-Tronic, and I liked it very much, but it was the 1.8 which had the unreliable 7-speed dry clutch auto. So I wanted to swap it before the S-tronic failed. Now the TT is a light car and on UK roads even the 1.8 has as much performance as you can use - 0-62 in 7.4sec isn't bad, after all. So I wasn't hugely bothered which engine I bought this time.

I test drove a 2.0 S-line quattro and a TTS. I didn't gel with the TTS because the ride was rock-hard. It had mag ride, or so the saleswoman claimed, but no amount of playing with DriveSelect would cushion the ride at all. Where I live we have lots of potholes. So this TTS didn't appeal to me. Then I tried the 2.0 quattro S-line S-Tronic and liked it a lot; very easy to drive fast, better ride (don't know why; it might just have been these two cars with their fitted tyre brands, for instance).

Now the spec question. My wants for the Mk3 were exactly the same as yours. They weren't easy to find on a 2.0 quattro. The TTS has almost everything as standard and if getting those features is your highest priority, then you may be looking at a TTS for that reason alone. In the end I had to forgo heated seats. The standard seats when my car was built were leather/alcantara without heaters. It's the first time I've bought alcantara seats (I usually look for all-leather) but they are great and there's less need for heaters with alcantara.

So in summary unless you are very lucky, you won't be able to use the extra performance of the TTS. But you might choose one for the spec. Try an actual car before you buy it and see whether it feels immediately right. The TT is a well built car and most owners look after them. There are some great examples out there and very few duds.

Or perhaps you've already bought? Do let us know how it went.


----------



## Xspence (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks that's really helpful. Tried the TTS and found similar with the ride (although I think this maybe as it has 20 inch wheels on) and think Im going to go s line quattro. Also when thinking about it my better half will occasionally drive I expect and as she is in her 20s (I'm early 30s so it's not bad from my side) the TTS may be a little pricey on insurance.

Re buying I realised I had an issue with the v5 on the car I'm trading in so just waiting for that to return from the dvla. Have a couple of cars I'm watching with the right spec so, depending what happens in the wider world over next few weeks (which puts buying a car in a bit of perspective) will probably take the plunge once the v5 is back.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Xspence said:


> Thanks that's really helpful. Tried the TTS and found similar with the ride (although I think this maybe as it has 20 inch wheels on) and think Im going to go s line quattro. Also when thinking about it my better half will occasionally drive I expect and as she is in her 20s (I'm early 30s so it's not bad from my side) the TTS may be a little pricey on insurance.
> 
> Re buying I realised I had an issue with the v5 on the car I'm trading in so just waiting for that to return from the dvla. Have a couple of cars I'm watching with the right spec so, depending what happens in the wider world over next few weeks (which puts buying a car in a bit of perspective) will probably take the plunge once the v5 is back.


If you visit your local supermarket (we got back from Spain yesterday) you'd think the world was about to end, so maybe you won't need that new car after all. Lol. Pathetic really, how 90% of the population go into a sort of melt down (not helped by the media) when we have a problem. People forget that the flu kills thousands of elderly people _every_ year, but best not go there..

Ride quality is the thing about a car that is _most_ subjective imo. In other words, the biggest variable is you, so someone else's opinion is pretty much irrelevant. As you have done, just try it and see. Hopefully things will calm down a bit in a few weeks...


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> Xspence said:
> 
> 
> > If you visit your local supermarket (we got back from Spain yesterday) you'd think the world was about to end, so maybe you won't need that new car after all. Lol. Pathetic really, how 90% of the population go into a sort of melt down (not helped by the media) when we have a problem. People forget that the flu kills thousands of elderly people _every_ year, but best not go there..


Hopefully you are not an asymptomatic carrier that infects people who end up dying, gasping for breath, when there aren't enough ICU beds to treat them! Could be your parents or grandparents...

I agree the panic stockpilers are absolutely selfish muppets [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

gAgNiCk said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > Xspence said:
> ...


Yeah, and so could you. Mass hysteria is not far away.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> Yeah, and so could you. Mass hysteria is not far away.


I'm an expert in molecular immunology/virology, complacency is actually more dangerous than mass hysteria, stay safe and follow the scientific advise, this will be a long ride....


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

I've just bought a tt quattro s line black edition fully equipped then had a revo stage 1 so now has more power than a tts, I'm sure revo have done there research on the stress on the standard engine, so I don't think there is anything to worry about there, so when I do get the chance to use the power it's there and great fun 
I would say get a well spec ed tt newer, low mileage then get a revo stage 1 for the fun time's

Russell


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well done! 
(however I'm a bit skeptical :roll: a stage 1 on a 230 can really match the power of a std TTS ... REVO/APR figures are quite optimistic&#8230


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hugo rugged said:


> I've just bought a tt quattro s line black edition fully equipped then had a revo stage 1 so now has more power than a tts, I'm sure revo have done there research on the stress on the standard engine, so I don't think there is anything to worry about there, so when I do get the chance to use the power it's there and great fun
> I would say get a well spec ed tt newer, low mileage then get a revo stage 1 for the fun time's
> 
> Russell


Also worth getting the matching TCU map


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> well done!
> (however I'm a bit skeptical :roll: a stage 1 on a 230 can really match the power of a std TTS ... REVO/APR figures are quite optimistic&#8230


Having driven both I would say the Stage 1 230 feels snappier within legal'ish limits, obviously this is due to smaller turbo's faster spooling. Flat out at the top end, at going to jail speeds, the TTS comes into it's own above 6000rpm...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS comes in around 2350rpm, all 20Ts have run out of puff by 6k.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

agree on the acceleration comparison, but he said 230 with stg 1 is over stock TTS for max power, still skeptical... TTS's in stock configuration make usually no less than 300 hp on the dyno, impossible for TT 230 to get 70 or more ponies with just a stg 1 (unless the turbo pressure has been arisen to insane values)



gAgNiCk said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > well done!
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure it doesn't, and you can look at numbers and dynos all day long and it clearly shows the TTS has more power and is faster, but low down the revs, the smaller turbo does spin up quicker that's true. A 230 is not quicker and feel is subjective just like colour and taste, so it's not really anything to worry about..

A 230 will also be potentially quicker to need maintenance or break as you are running the engine above spec. Audi didn't change out all the internals to simply add to cost to their own manufacturing process. It's based on an output and a lifespan/duration. It's not a detuned TTS engine.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> agree on the acceleration comparison, but he said 230 with stg 1 is over stock TTS for max power, still skeptical... TTS's in stock configuration make usually no less than 300 hp on the dyno, impossible for TT 230 to get 70 or more ponies with just a stg 1 (unless the turbo pressure has been arisen to insane values)


Well according to Revo...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

gAgNiCk said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > agree on the acceleration comparison, but he said 230 with stg 1 is over stock TTS for max power, still skeptical... TTS's in stock configuration make usually no less than 300 hp on the dyno, impossible for TT 230 to get 70 or more ponies with just a stg 1 (unless the turbo pressure has been arisen to insane values)
> ...


Mate, I was considering Revo. And anyone who has been here longer than 6 months knows that. I rly, rly considered that.

But even I have my doubts that such easy no hardware tune all software tune can achieve 70 ponies. If it does than there must be some additional stress to the engine. Otherwise Audi would have made the 230 in to a nice sexy 250 or 260hp.

Those Revo claims and numbers (especially acceleration) look hella nice. But I would like to see some customer testings/recordings. Good old YT, GO PRO and OBD or what ever you use to record acceleration.

I am very weary of factory claims in general.

Again not calling you or anyone a BS. But more of a skeptical potential customer myself.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Those Revo claims and numbers (especially acceleration) look hella nice. But I would like to see some customer testings/recordings. Good old YT, GO PRO and OBD or what ever you use to record acceleration.


Plenty of clips on youtube, no substitute for trying it out yourself though if you feel that way inclined, most tuners offer money back guarantee if not satisfied. I can assure you that the tuned 230 is an entirely different beast and reputable tuners will claim that everything is running within component spec e.g. turbo boost, timing etc

Some like to tinker, others don't, each to their own...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> I am very weary of factory claims in general.


Interestingly various sources suggest Audi have been understating performance with 0-60 figures higher than they've managed to achieve on production cars. Revo might not have to try too hard to get those after figures


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I am not against Revo or APR but their figures increment are simply too optimistic (or theoretic at the best)...
just to share, a friend of mine went for revo stage 1 on his S3 8V with a dyno test before (297 hp) and after (339 hp) on the same bench, with the same operator and on the same day...



gAgNiCk said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > agree on the acceleration comparison, but he said 230 with stg 1 is over stock TTS for max power, still skeptical... TTS's in stock configuration make usually no less than 300 hp on the dyno, impossible for TT 230 to get 70 or more ponies with just a stg 1 (unless the turbo pressure has been arisen to insane values)
> ...


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> I am not against Revo or APR but their figures increment are simply too optimistic (or theoretic at the best)...
> just to share, a friend of mine went for revo stage 1 on his S3 8V with a dyno test before (297 hp) and after (339 hp) on the same bench, with the same operator and on the same day...


 That's pretty much in line with their product claims for S3 Stg 1 is it not?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

gAgNiCk said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Those Revo claims and numbers (especially acceleration) look hella nice. But I would like to see some customer testings/recordings. Good old YT, GO PRO and OBD or what ever you use to record acceleration.
> ...


*gAgNiCk*
Dont get me wrong. Having warranty and money back guarantee is a big ease off anyone's chest. And REVO has been in the business long enough to know what they are doing. Especially with VW family.
And if the REVO is delivering such figures than good for them. And the people that chose them for their go to tunner. 
Thing is that I cant afford to run any tunes and then have something break as a result of it. (All the parts break down eventually). But they must be breaking down sooner if they are programed to perform faster.

Its not that I don't trust REVO. Its that I have an old TT 2015 and with mileage coming up there (50.000miles on the odometer)
I cant imagine what this tune would do to its already mature parts. And I am not about to buy a new car and then tune it after 1200miles run in period 
*phazer*
I have heard of this rumor in few places. I dont have a good way to measure acceleration. But from the YT videos I saw for example of 230hp TT. Its pretty much on the mark with 5.2 0-60 (LC). 

So if they are under promising. It most likely isnt 230hp 0-60 times :lol: :lol:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Suspect it's more the S and RS


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not really, for their stage 1 Revo claims 350 to 375 ponies&#8230;. (from 300 stock)



gAgNiCk said:


> That's pretty much in line with their product claims for S3 Stg 1 is it not?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> not really, for their stage 1 Revo claims 350 to 375 ponies&#8230;. (from 300 stock)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on my, fuel quality and whether you are talking ps or bhp?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I am talking of BHP (339=343PS), when Revo states from a minimum of 350 to 375 PS, so he got less than their minimum (and much away from their 375ps), and with 100 RON fuel&#8230;.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> I am talking of BHP (339=343PS), when Revo states from a minimum of 350 to 375 PS, so he got less than their minimum (and much away from their 375ps), and with 100 RON fuel&#8230;.


Are Revo quoting at the flywheel as it looks right if you measure at the wheels and account for losses?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not aware of this (and neither mentioned on their website), but usually the claimed power refers to wheelpower


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> I am talking of BHP (339=343PS), when Revo states from a minimum of 350 to 375 PS, so he got less than their minimum (and much away from their 375ps), and with 100 RON fuel&#8230;.


Which MY? Keen to look up the figures myself


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> not aware of this (and neither mentioned on their website), but usually the claimed power refers to wheelpower


No over here it doesn't! Most companies use the biggest number they can which is always the flywheel power. Pub talk is where it's at :lol:

That said, Revo quote the figures on the UK site as "at the hub" so should be WHP.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well, also car&motorcycle makers claim their power figures at the wheel, not only Revo or APR...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't think the humour is translating....


----------



## Xspence (Mar 5, 2020)

Due to the changes in the world last few months delayed this purchase a fair bit! But finally going ahead now.

Taken longer and longer as one purchase fell through (they put it on the ramp and found it had a bent chassis - credit to east Kent Audi for telling me and just refunding my deposit rather than continuing to sell it to me!). Anyway this week I am taking delivery of an 18 plate, 12k miles, S line, Quattro in mythos black with tech pack, few other bits and FASH etc. Very excited.

Thank you everyone for the advice on here, Thursday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I got 310 on an APR Stage 1 on 95 RON, with 98 it's expected to increase by around 20.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

scott65742 said:


> I got 310 on an APR Stage 1 on 95 RON, with 98 it's expected to increase by around 20.


I don't think the OP is interested in remapping, Why you don't use 98?


----------

